# Forum Home Renovation Paving  need to cut a 45 degree bevel on a paver, how do i do it?

## wozzzzza

ive got 139 pavers i need to cut a 45 degree bevel on, anyone give me any advice on how to do this? see attached pic.

----------


## Ashore

You could do them with an angle grinder with the correct type of disk, long way round slow tedious lots of dust and mess and you proberly wouldn't get them all the same  :No: 
Or you can hire a water cooled brick saw , I have never used one only seen them, they are like a SCMS , so I dont know it they tilt , if they do problem solved , if they don't build an angled timber frame to hold the pavers while you cut , go to your local hire company ( Yellow pages ) and see what they have , get yourself set up ( you only want to hire for the shortest time ) and should be able to do it in half a day  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Planned LScape

Get all your pavers ready and marked, hire a brick saw for the day, around $140 for the day. Make sure it has a good blade, if blunt they bite. Use the 45 bevel on a square to mark them out, or make up a jig to sit on the table of the bricksaw to sit the brick against.

----------


## wozzzzza

thanks, problem solved now, im getting a different kind of retaining wall that doesnt use a stupid angle on the top block.

----------


## Terrian

> thanks, problem solved now, im getting a different kind of retaining wall that doesnt use a stupid angle on the top block.

  :lol:

----------


## Ashore

sounds like a wise move  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Having cut about 15 of the f*cking things with a hired wet bricksaw and a sorta timber jig I made up in the way that you were contemplating ..... NOT doing it is a real good idea!  I can't imagine doing 140 of 'em.

----------

